# Rabbit not Peeing - Please Help (Vet Visit)



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

We are taking Smores to the vet ashe hasn't pee'd. I don't feel comfortable with waiting any longer. The problem is that we are going to a new vet as I was not happy with the last. What should the vet be looking into? What kind of tests should we be having done?


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry posting more info to help...

Smores:

Age: 8 months

Weight: about 6lbs

Diet: Hope Farms RabbitSuper Trio pellet, timothy hay. (Veggies are not regular as we are still introducing them - we were told to wait until 6 months) No fruit except for a tiny piece on an occasional basis.

The composition of the Rabbit Super Trio is:

Crude protein 13.9%
Crude fat 3.0%
Crude fiber 18.5%
Crude ash 8.0%
E.W. 0.51%
Lysine 6.6 g / kg
Calcium 0.90%

Phosphorus 0.58%
Phosphorus vert. 0.24%
Potassium 1.42%
Sodium 0.13%
Vit. A - 15,000 IU / kg
Vit. D3 - 1425 IU / kg
Vit. E - 55 IU / kg
Copper - 9 mg / kg

Medical:

Friday - Started a small bout of gas on. Was treated with fluids, simethicone, massages... Was back to pooping (hadurinated as well)and playing as normal in the evening. 

Saturday -In the morning he had pee'd, pooped,eaten and drank.Lateafternoon he had pooped, was alert and moving about but no pee and smaller poopssince the morning. Saturday evening, still no pee. Gave him fluids, an other dose of simeticone, more massages, gave plenty of fresh hay but he didn't nibble on it. 

Sunday - This morning, lots of poops, but no pee.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

yikes ..!! Urinary tract infection?. a stone? time for the vet and antibiotics...im glad ur goin to the vet ..keep us posted..i hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks FlashGordon :rose:That's what I am concerned about. Our vet appointment is at 2 so not much longer to wait though I wishwe could have taken him sooner. Unfortunately, with road conditions we have to consider the vets closeby more than usual. :rollseyes

I sure hope I didn't cause this by bringing him inside He needs to come inside because he will be living inside at his aunty's and with his neuter coming up, we just thought it was best. I mean, I prefer indoor bunnies myself so I am glad he'll have that oppurtunity. I just hope I didn't make him ill by wanting better for him...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

i have an appt for Flashies eye today at 2:30 ..so were both stressing out together


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

:hug2: Gah, isn't it always worse whn you have to sit there and wait and wonder what's going on? I really hope it's just a minor (well, nothing is all that minor with our babies involved!)thing with Flashie's eye. It sounds like you have a really good vet though. That can make all the difference. I'll be thinking of you!

On a good note, Jeff just happily informed me that Smores has pee'd. We're still taking him in, of course, but I am a bit relieved now that he has pee'd.


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Correction...

He sprayed, not pee'd. All over the bathroom wall. :rollseyesAt least it's something right?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

hehe u go Smores...!! silly bunny.give him a hug from me ..i luv bad bunnies


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope it's nothing serious :big kiss:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 20, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Soooo...

A whopping 33.50 euros later (sarcasm), we are back from the vet.

The vet was very relieved when she saw us. Jeff had told the receptionist that he hadn't pee'd in two days, which isn't the case as he had pee'd yesterday morning. Anyway, the vet had expected a very listless bunny and she was afraid we'd lose him but Smores was looking fine, just more calm than his usual self.

So anyway, she palpated him very carefully and noted that she could feel well, nothing. No poops, no pee, no stones, no gas... She did say that she would have expected to feel some poops at least but then again he had just sprayed before we left so that might be why. She did agree that it was strange that he still hadn't pee'd and also it was clear to us that he hasn't been eating and drinking as much. I mentionned bringing him inside from outdoors but she seemed more concerned about whether I had separated him from a bonded mate or not. She was very honest and said that she was a bit at a loss... She didn't have any definitive answers for us right then and there. 

She gently palpated him multiple times, checked his eyes, ears, teeth, temperature, etc. Everything looked normal. She found him very healthy looking actually. Lol. Oh Smores... :rollseyes

She sent us home with a painkiller/anti-inflammatory med in case he might have some inflammation on his bladder or stones forming etc. She said she preferred giving him the med as it shouldn't affect his bowel and she definitely thinks there is a reason for it to be happening. The med is in the same group as metacam and called Car Carpo something? Starts with a C at least... Lol.

However, we are to keep a very close eye on him and go back if nothing changes. She gave me the necessary equipment to take a urine sample as well so we can have it analyzed if he doesn't pee soon. The other option is having an ultasound done. She told us to contact them if we are unsure of anything and have the ultasound done so we can get him better quickly.

Despite the fact that I am concerned about my boy, I am very happy that we had this experience because this permitted us to find this vet. She was very very gentle and sweet. I loved how she spoke to him and handled him. They also spay females and when I asked about it, she did admit that it isn't a standard procedure in the Netherlands but that she suggested it do to cancer. Hurray! A vet that knows what she is doing!

A consult for the rabbits is 23 euros. Vaccinations, 17 euros.The spays are 135 euros and the neuter is 65 euros. Smores will most likely be neutered there. As for our remaining bunnies, they will be treated there from now on. I'm quite satisfied with this vet for now. They are 10mins away too. They also do housecalls. I will be checking into their emergency services as well. 

Let's just say, I am worried about Smores but I am not panicking. We will keep our minds about us and observe him carefully. We will monitor his fluid intake, pee, poop etc. The good thing is he is in our purely white, fully-tiled bathroom so I can easily spot anything I need to look at. Lol. Hopefully, whatever the cause is was temporary and will have passed now. If not, we will do everything we can for him. 

Thank you everyone! :hugsquish:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 20, 2010)

Just wondering, did the vet test his urine? It would be the only way to tell if he had a urinary tract infection. That happened to one of my cats a few months ago and it made her unable to pee. The vet had to use a catheter to get a sample after she sat for hours without peeing.

It's great you've found a vet you're more comfortable with! How odd that spaying isn't common in the Netherlands. I didn't think it would be so different from how the UK (or US) treats rabbits.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

thats really strange that he isnt being treated for a uti...im no expert at this but seems to be the direction to head ..well my vet was stumped about Flashies eye also...were goin back tomorrow to his other location where the pressure test machine is ...wish us luck...and i hope Smores is back to his silly ways soon..!


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

The vet wanted to test his urine but his bladder was empty. She could feel nothing at all. She expected his bladder to be full, distended, or feel stones etc. but she felt nothing. 

She sent me home with what I need to collect the sample myself. She did mention it but I *think* she said she didn't want to give an antibiotic now in case it hurt him more by messing up his GI. I can't remember :expressionlessShe did say to collect his urine if there was no sign of improvement so I think I will be doing that today IF he pees. I think I will take him in for an ultrasound. If she sees nothing on that, I will push for antibiotics as that would most likely be the cause then.

Does that sound ok? :?


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

[align=center]




[/align]
YAY!!!! I collected a urine sample anyway in case...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 21, 2010)

too funny that we as bunny owners are happy about a site like that..hehe ..thats awesome Nela..!!


----------



## Nela (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL It's true no? I was on a chat and I just yelled out "Urine, we got urine!" It's okay, they all know I am crazy. Seriously though, what a mess :expressionlessLol. I was just so relieved. It's true though: only us bunny lovers can truly appreciate this. I didn't post on my Facebook. Not enough bunny lovers to balance out the people that would think I have completely lost it


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 22, 2010)

if u have bunnies ur a little diff to begin with..who wants to blend in with the foliage anyways huh..
hows Smores today?


----------



## Nela (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol very true. Different is nice :biggrin2:He's doing perfectly fine. I am thinking a lot of it has to do with the attention he is or isn't getting. :expressionlessThink he's rather bored...


----------

